# Tata's Vista



## azzu (Aug 31, 2008)

The wait is finally over for all the people who have been putting off their car purchase because they’ve been waiting for the new Indica.

Tata Indica, when launched 10 years ago, was the first “true” Indian hatch. It has come a long way since but the recent auto expo showed us a new version, not just mere face lifts but more powerful engines, bigger, better interiors and improved quality.

First launched in 1998, the Indica model has achieved leadership in its class and became the second largest selling model in the segment this year, notching up a sale of 144,690 units in 2007-2008. So far, 1.12 million Indica cars have rolled out.

Vista is Tata Motor’s first all new passenger car platform after the original Indica platform which spawned a whole gamut of vehicles including the Indigo and Indigo XL Sedan, Indigo Marina the station wagon and most recently the Indigo CS.
*img301.imageshack.us/img301/6654/newtataindicavista23kg7.th.jpg
1) Swept back headlamp cluster.
2) Full length tail lamp cluster, making the car overall sleeker and smoother.
3) Centrally mounted instrument cluster like in Chevrolet Spark.
4) All new bumbers.
5) Space for double size music system.
6) Perfect thigh support and the cabin feels as good as Honda Cars.


Source:*autos.maxabout.com/cvid0000600/tata_new_indica_x1.aspx

I Know its a bit old news but still cant stop my self to post this
Hope microsoft has no involvement in developing This TATA's Vista


----------



## debsuvra (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh man, I though TATA have come up with a new OS for us. 

BTW how many editions does TATA VISTA have ?


----------



## azzu (Aug 31, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> how many editions[/U] does TATA VISTA have ?



 AVAILABLE MODELS -

    * Indica Vista TDi Aqua
    * Indica Vista Safire Aura
    * Indica Vista Quadrajet Aura
    * Indica Vista Quadrajet Aqua
    * Indica Vista Safire Aqua
    * Indica Vista Safire Terra
    * Indica Vista TDi Terra


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

azzu said:


> AVAILABLE MODELS -
> 
> * Indica Vista TDi Aqua
> * Indica Vista Safire Aura
> ...


lol... really ??? :-O


----------



## azzu (Aug 31, 2008)

yea ,, yes the site says so


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

it seems that TATA n M$ got into collaboration.. 

So, many versions of Vista..


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 31, 2008)

lol man, thats really stupendous...


----------



## darklord (Aug 31, 2008)

The one really worth buying would be the one with Quadrajet engine in it


----------



## casanova (Sep 1, 2008)

Do their mirrors have flip 3d.


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 1, 2008)

TATA should RENAME the CAR to "XP" if they want to make this car a grand success.


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 1, 2008)

It has power "Windows"!


----------



## azzu (Sep 1, 2008)

^ It Does the Top version
I Dint understand y the car is named "Vista"
no similarities


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2008)

any image of the car ?\


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

Whats "NEW" about a car that still runs on old poor quality and obsolete fuel like Petrol ?
If they made an uber electric car that can carry a good load and seats four, and at the same time offers less than 50ps per kilometer milage (to compete with reva) I don't give a damn about what other car they roll out. And this includes nano too.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Tata CAN launch a car like that, but can YOU afford it?

it'd cost about 9-10 lakhs.
then you'll say "i can get a Lancer/skoda/honda city..." for that amount of money.


----------

btw, M & M are testing "hybrid" scorpio.
------------

Indica Vista is powerd by Fiat engines

the diesel version of Vista & Suzuki Swift share same engine

------------
Tata Vista has MASSIVE rear seats
driver's seat gets height adjust
steering rake adjust
air-con vents can be fully shut, as in Toyota Innova

but, cheap plastics used for door handle, buttons
too little boot space
panel gaps still there


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> Tata CAN launch a car like that, but can YOU afford it?
> 
> it'd cost about 9-10 lakhs.


That price would be little compared to the HUGE boost in engine life and road performance along with reduced maintainence costs.



> then you'll say "i can get a Lancer/skoda/honda city..." for that amount of money.


They all suck in today's world since they all are petroleum based.



> ----------
> 
> btw, M & M are testing "hybrid" scorpio.
> ------------


Hybrid ? Depends on the kind. Fuel Cell cum Electric hybrids would seriously ROCK.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2008)

not fuel cell, electric motor+diesel eng.

you cant expect elct. cars to haul 5-6 ppl, & yeah, you dont get speed too.

electric cars are good, but need more refinement, toyota can bring Prius, but how many will buy it?

Tata Nano is ppl's car, so thats why its so cheap, tata can fit a electric morot onto it, but it'll cost so much, that even Indica might seem cheaper b4 nano.

bottle line- price


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

s18000rpm said:


> not fuel cell, electric motor+diesel eng.
> 
> you cant expect elct. cars to haul 5-6 ppl, & yeah, you dont get speed too.
> 
> ...


Electric Engines are not as expensive as you think. Its just that they are not being given enough importance by developers as they ought to be. Heck, the Reva is one of the cheapest two seater cars around. But going by your point,

The price of the car is not the ONLY thing to consider.

Do you know that you indirectly spend MUCH MUCH more on petrol ? All that extra money spent on health thanks to air/noise pollution related issues, all that government money spent to clean up polluted areas, and most importantly, around Rs. 2 to Rs. 3 per kilometre you travel, compared to less than 50ps offered by electric cars. And ofcource, there is the fact that petroleum based vehicles need to be serviced more often.

Its something like buying iPhone for 8K in US. Its certainly not people's phone when you take a look at the hidden costs involved.


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

Mass transit systems need to be developed and encouraged as they are the one of the most cost effective solution against pollution and petroleum addiction.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 6, 2008)

I want a Tata Fedora


----------



## iMav (Sep 6, 2008)

Non-petrol based solutions are not ready and not even close to being capable of replacing fuel based vehicles. The situation is gonna be the same for at least 5 years from now. Make that 15 for India.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> I want a Tata Fedora


Me TATA Ubuntu, lolz


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 7, 2008)

seeing this documentry would give a good perspective of what electric cars are capable of and why there's not much in the market - Who killed the electric car ?



_


----------



## mail2and (Sep 7, 2008)

Tata 'Safari'


----------

